
Log Multiple Docker Containers - panos_sa
https://github.com/psalias2006/dockerLogs/
======
panos_sa
Hi, I make a simple bash script to log multiple containers on the same host

Take a look

[https://github.com/psalias2006/dockerLogs/](https://github.com/psalias2006/dockerLogs/)

